# Brussel sprouts?



## JESS (Apr 30, 2004)

HI ,,,_  Who likes  BRUSSEL SPROUTS  only askin as me and family love um  just cooked , But do you like um  ?    or  can,t you stand um     or what do you do with them ??????_


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 30, 2004)

Love 'em...steamed and served w/ mustard sauce...YUM


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 30, 2004)

I like them if they are small and sweet.  I've had some that were kind of bitter--didn't like those!

 Barbara


----------



## kyles (Apr 30, 2004)

When I was a kid we were brought up that we had to eat all our vegetables. My mum always set a good example.....but I could never work out why her brussel sprouts were so tiny. She could swallow them whole! It wasn't until I was much older that I caught her peeling the little critters so they were the size of a marble! She hated them, and I don't care for them much either!

In England they are very traditional at Christmas and I tolerate them then, just steamed so they are barely cooked.


----------



## chefshawn (Apr 30, 2004)

love em...steamed, tossed in butter and maybe a GOOD lemon pepper seasoning...


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 30, 2004)

But I found an excellent recipe for them where you quartered them and sauteed them in a light oil or butter then drizzled some balsamic vinegar on them....yum!

I think we need a drooling smiley!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Apr 30, 2004)

I love the darn things as long as they are fresh and small. One of my favorie recipes is to toss them with olive oil, a little gorgonzola _dolce_ and some toasted pecans.


----------



## storm2k (Apr 30, 2004)

Haven't tried it but I do recall a friend of mine saying if you tempura fry them they are great. Of course I am of the belief that if you deep fry a shoe it will taste great so if anyone tries deep fried brussel sprouts let us know how they are. Maybe with a chipotle/mayo dipping sauce sounds good.


----------

